# Just ordered a new S5



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Guys,

After owning a 2008 3.2 litre TT and then a 2011 TTS, I have ordered a new replacement for September: an Audi S5 8)

I was ready for a change from the TT after 5 years owning one and tbh wanted some usable rear seats.

I had considered a few other cars including the new Merc A45 AMG and Audi S3 but after a test drive in an S5 I knew it was the car for me and ticks all the boxes ... and it feels a great car to move onto from the TTS.

I have always liked the looks of the A5 and in S5 form and spec, I think its stunning.

Gonna enjoy my last few months of TTS ownership and savouring the prospect of the S5 later this year.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Great choice Snake. The S5 is a cracking car and I'm sure you can't wait till September now! I know how you feel.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

CraigW said:


> Great choice Snake. The S5 is a cracking car and I'm sure you can't wait till September now! I know how you feel.


Thanks mate.

In the waiting room with you now - Looking forward to your GTi write up and pics too - when should you get it ?

Can't beat waiting for a new car ... except picking it up of course


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > Great choice Snake. The S5 is a cracking car and I'm sure you can't wait till September now! I know how you feel.
> ...


Not a build date yet pal but hopefully get one soon. Still looking at probably August/September time.

It's a killer but at least we have something to really look forward to. Can't wait to see pics of your new beast!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Counting down the days Snake


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good one snake, I though you might have gone for the RS 5, when is it arriving?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Dave,

RS 5 would have been amazing but S 5 was my limit.

S 5 gives me pretty much everything I desire though and the performance is still a step up from the TTS, which is no slouch 

Delivery should be September, hoping for 1st Sept !


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTS to RS5 for me     best thing i have ever driven , even with the stronic   , you will enjoy ,it is in a difference class 8) 8)


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

davidg said:


> TTS to RS5 for me     best thing i have ever driven , even with the stronic   , you will enjoy ,it is in a difference class 8) 8)


Cheers mate ... yes, the S5 felt very special inside & out.

Will be my first s-tronic car too !


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

3.0t version? If so its a cracking engine and very tuneable,check my sig :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

S5 very cool I'm very jealous.... enjoy


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

caney said:


> 3.0t version? If so its a cracking engine and very tuneable,check my sig :wink:


OMG ... yeah, just read your sig stats !!! 8) 
That is crazeee.
It is the 3.0 T supercharger yeah.
Was very impressed by it on the test drive and am REALLY looking forward to owning / driving this car.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

jamman said:


> S5 very cool I'm very jealous.... enjoy


Cheers mate ... will look very similar to this but with UK spec standard alloys ...


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Took delivery of the new ride now and VERY happy, its a stunning car on every level.

Couple of pics for those interested ....


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice 8) How is it for speed?

Also why didn't you go for the A45 amg? In reviews it looks the dogs.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Snake, hope you enjoy it as much has the tt,


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

mstew said:


> Very nice 8) How is it for speed?
> 
> Also why didn't you go for the A45 amg? In reviews it looks the dogs.


Cheers !

For speed ... well, considering I am still running-in, I have applied a few controlled bursts of speed in S mode and the acceleration and traction is very exciting and feels noticeably faster than the TTS. But to be fair, this is a quicker car and is S-Tronic whereas my TTS was manual. It is as quick as I will ever need though and the speed at which it hits 70 (+) is astonishing and it feels rock solid too, especially in the rain.

It is clearly more of a GT car, whereas the TTS is more a sports car, but I am very pleased with the suspension set up which is similar in feel to my first mark 2 TT, so not as hard as mag ride but firm enough to be able to throw it through some corners if desired.

The interior / cabin is a wonderful place to be and feels very upmarket, especially with the super sports seats.

As for the AMG Merc, I did look at this car initially but there were far too many negatives for me.
It is not a particularly nice looking car, it is very small when you see one close up, inside it feels cramped and claustrophobic and extremely plasticy and cheap feeling.
Seeing the Merc back to back with the Audi, there was no comparison in looks, quality or luxury.
You could see where your money was going in the Audi but Merc felt £10k overpriced.
The Merc appeals to a slightly different market IMO and those who crave an AMG badge above all else.
After seeing the Merc, I would sooner have an Audi S3 - a much better "all round" package IMO.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

davelincs said:


> Very nice Snake, hope you enjoy it as much has the tt,


Thanks Dave so far so good. 
Very happy with the Audi brand and sure I will be happy with this car for quite some time.
Only problem I have is deciding whether to listen to the engine / exhaust or excellent B&O system, which is very impressive I must say.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Took delivery of the new ride now and VERY happy, its a stunning car on every level.
> 
> Couple of pics for those interested ....


Looks amazing snake - very muscular and mean 

Barbers car rather than a hairdressers  LOL

Daz


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Any more pics?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't come on here very often nowadays but just this minute I thought to myself I wonder if Snake has his new car yet and low and behold. It's been a long wait for you but by the look of the pics, absolutely worth it. Looks stunning pal! Loving the colour.

A few more pics would be nice


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

very nice mate.....

I am taking delivery off a brand new a5 black edition in black.

I had a TTRS before that and agree with you in respect of the useless back seats, however, A S5 is in the pipeline hopefully in the next 18-24 months, will run the brand new one for a lil while. Def go for the 3.o supercharged one too.

Let me know how you get on with it mate and how long did it take from order to get it mate.

Cheers

Danny


----------

